# Testicle or tumor?? HELP



## Meggers (Aug 9, 2016)

So I recently found a lump on my male hedgehog, which is also my first hedgehog. Initially I thought it might be a tumor and was ready to track down a vet, but then I read that sometimes you can see/feel the male hedgehogs Testicle. The lump is right in between the penis and anus. I attached a picture too. Can someone tell me if I need to make a trip to the vet or if I'd be paying them to tell me that's just his Testicles???


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Looks normal to me, but I can't get the image to enlarge, so I'm looking at the tiny thumbnail. Is it possible for you to post a bigger picture? You can make a photo album and link it. Click "add album" at the top here: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/all_albums.php


----------

